# Cloning RAID array to single drive



## Melophile (Dec 28, 2015)

I currently have 2x120GB Samsung 840 EVOs in RAID0 via Intel RST.
I recently purchased a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO and I am looking to move everything from the 2x120GB 840 EVOs to the 250GB 850 EVO.

I am familiar with cloning, but only from one drive to another single drive. I've never cloned a RAID array, and I am not sure it is even possible. IIRC, RAID uses different boot drivers or something like that, which is why I'm not sure if cloning a RAID array to a single drive is possible. I want to be able to revert my SATA mode back to AHCI.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

I would think it would only be possible if you had it in RAID 1 due to the mirroring vs striping.  I too would like to know if this is possible (want to up to RAID 5 or 10 soon if I snag a couple more 128GB Pros)


----------



## JalleR (Dec 28, 2015)

I' not 100% but i pretty sure you just do the same as if it was from one to another.

changing to AHCI mode only requires that windows has the driver for the hard desk controler, and that is present if you are running a Raid setup.


----------



## qubit (Dec 28, 2015)

Just use Paragon Hard Disk Manager which can do it easily.


----------



## Melophile (Dec 28, 2015)

JalleR said:


> I' not 100% but i pretty sure you just do the same as if it was from one to another.
> 
> changing to AHCI mode only requires that windows has the driver for the hard desk controler, and that is present if you are running a Raid setup.



Well I was able to successfully clone my RAID array to a single drive, but one problem. When I revert my SATA mode back to AHCI, I am unable to boot into Windows. I'm assuming the reason for this is because when I cloned my RAID array to the single drive, it cloned the boot drivers for RAID. It seems I do not have the boot drivers for AHCI.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 28, 2015)

I have done it in both directions literally no different than cloning a normal drive.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Changing the SATA mode after Windows is installed is possible.  It doesn't really relate to the fact that the drives were in RAID before and now you have a single, it is just that Windows doesn't handled switching the SATA controller mode.

There is a registry hack you can do to switch back to ACHI from RAID.

Though I'd just leave it in RAID mode, there really isn't any advantage to switching back to ACHI.


----------



## Static~Charge (Dec 28, 2015)

How to Change SATA Hard Disk Mode from IDE to AHCI/RAID in BIOS after Installing Windows

http://www.askvg.com/how-to-change-...o-ahci-raid-in-bios-after-installing-windows/


----------

